# Academy The First Hypocritical Scumbag This Time Around?



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

BREAKING: Academy Sports Pulling Modern Sporting Rifles From Shelves - The Firearm Blog

BREAKING: Academy Sports Removes AR-15's From Shelves "Out of Respect" - But Still Sells Them - The Truth About Guns

The rifles are still for sale but just not displayed, I guess that makes it ok


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

That won't last......if it does then too bad for them.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

I went to Academy Sports once when I was shopping for my Ruger SP101. I asked the guy behind the counter, and it was immediately apparent he had no idea what ".357 Magnum" meant. So, I bought elsewhere.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

They're already getting lit up on their social media page, rightfully so.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

PCH5150 said:


> I went to Academy Sports once when I was shopping for my Ruger SP101. I asked the guy behind the counter, and it was immediately apparent he had no idea what ".357 Magnum" meant. So, I bought elsewhere.


To tell you the truth, I'd rather buy from a guy who doesn't know jack than some of the private shops where they think they know it all......oh and you're stupid if you don't think like they do.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> To tell you the truth, I'd rather buy from a guy who doesn't know jack than some of the private shops where they think they know it all......oh and you're stupid if you don't think like they do.


That's actually a pretty good point. Before I buy any firearm, I've already done MY research, so that makes sense.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I went to a large independent gun store at lunchtime to pick up an ammo sleeve for my single shot .410 and the place was slammed busy. I milled around looking at various things in hopes to hear what the good ole boys were thinking. No panic, just concern. 

I found a nice Browning ammo sleeve and left.

I'm disappointed in Academy if this is true, and it appears to be.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Most of my purchases from Academy have been limited to ammo, mostly being of the "assault caliber" variety. You can bet that won't happen again, I'd rather drive 30 minutes out of my way to our largest LGS. In fact last go around when Dicks had their moment of political correctness our largest LGS owner bought their stock and resold it for massive profits.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Crap. Bought my Wyndham there, and had my eye on a 308. 
Screw them.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'll buy from anyone offering the best price or convenience. That just doesn't apply to gun related stuffs, pretty much anything I buy. I'm only loyal to my causes......


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

They aren't even close on gun prices $200 and up on rifles over local shops and 50 plus on handguns....ammo is high too...matter of fact...I didn't see too much that wasn't cheaper elsewhere when I went last weekend.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> I'll buy from anyone offering the best price or convenience. That just doesn't apply to gun related stuffs, pretty much anything I buy. I'm only loyal to my causes......


Price...Quality...Service...pick two 'cuz you usually can't get all 3!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If they wanted to show respect they'd ban a certain group of people from their stores.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

wondering if Dick's will be doing anything stupid - they usually are looking to suck up to the PC crowd also ....


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> wondering if Dick's will be doing anything stupid - they usually are looking to suck up to the PC crowd also ....


Here the Dicks store and the Field & Stream are connected under one roof. Dicks has sports stuff and Field & Stream has the outdoors stuff including an ass load of ammo and guns.

I bet they stay out of it.......they sure are heavily invested here in guns/ammo. You could very well be right though, I'm going to drop by there tomorrow and see what's going on.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> To tell you the truth, I'd rather buy from a guy who doesn't know jack than some of the private shops where they think they know it all......oh and you're stupid if you don't think like they do.


There's a gun shop in town I refuse to go to because of that. And they price gouge and tell outright lies.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thinking it was smart to hang onto the old Winnie. Those new fangled army guns have too many flippers and flappers.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Daniel Defense Terminates Agreement With Academy - TFB

I never considered buying a Daniels Defense Ar-15 because they cost more than I was willing to give for one. If I had the money I would buy one now without question. I hope other manufacturers follow suit #traitors


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I was at Academy yesterday they had everything but AR's on display.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

If Academy was a profitable customer DD, it was a stupid move from a business perspective. 

I own a business and it's only objective is to make the most profit possible in the least amount of time. 

I'll always do what's best financially for the business, personal feelings should be kept personal. That's why you get a lot of " no comment " from some people. 

DD probably did it more out of wanting press coverage and get their name in print for cutting loose an account that probably wasn't very profitable anyway. 

I question their motives to sum it up.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Thinks that bad there are plenty of gun shops in CA promoting the mail order ammo ban our state thinks will save lives.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Most of my purchases from Academy have been limited to ammo, mostly being of the "assault caliber" variety. You can bet that won't happen again, I'd rather drive 30 minutes out of my way to our largest LGS. In fact last go around when Dicks had their moment of political correctness our largest LGS owner bought their stock and resold it for massive profits.


We used a LGS for years. When "dicks" came to town bumper stickers appeared:

*Shop at Dave's, they're not DICKS!*


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So Daniel Defense Terminates Relationship with Academy Sports. Good for Daniel Defense. Whole story if you like to read good news.
Missed that it was already posted


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Academy sports sales book in today's Sunday newspaper advertisements. 

Centerfold spread of guns. 

Bushmaster Ar quick response Ar and Bushmaster patrolman a rifle. 

Ruger at 556 rifle

Glocks, H&k's, Taurus, Ruger pistols. 

Ammo. 

Looks like that was short lived. July 4th Sale !!!'n


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

This happens far too often. I like Academy for cheap 7.62x39. That's pretty much it. I've never bought anything but Monarch/Hotshot steel cased range fodder there. When Dick's stopped selling ARs I quit going there. See how fast I quit going to Academy. All the left is going to get is more restrictions on who can buy guns, That's it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I went to my local Academy today and picked up some 308 ammo and a couple miscellaneous things. Of course I stopped by the gun counter and asked the clerk if the "evil black gun" removal policy was temporary or permanent. His quick response stated it would only be a couple week policy. When asked why, he stated he thought it was more a respect thing.

Of course this is not an official corporate statement. I do know that Houston based Academy was bough a few years ago by KKR who is a major player in the investment game for major corporations. They own literally untold entities and like to buy and sell. I am currently relocating a major metal forging manufacturing facility that they own, and they are paying for my project management skills. They are too big for me to get any inside info, so..... we will see if they fold here. Either way, I do not like the message they have sent.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The message they sent was that they are little bitches.

Does Ford Motor Company remove cars from the showroom floors every time a drunk kills someone?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Anything to get the name " Academy Sports " in print is my conclusion.

Daniels Defense I believe are media craving whores as well.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> Anything to get the name " Academy Sports " in print is my conclusion.
> 
> Daniels Defense I believe are media craving whores as well.


If I have to support one, it will be Daniels.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

It's like doing a sex tape to get your name out there. I believe they call it marketing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> It's like doing a sex tape to get your name out there...


(Slippy gets out his notebook entitled "Things to do next Tuesday"...)


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> If I have to support one, it will be Daniels.


Daniels was in the news a couple years ago saying the Super Bowl wouldn't run Daniels commercial because it was firearms oriented. They were right ! Lol !

What Daniels failed to also inform to the public is that there are a limited number of commercial spots available and they cherry pick the ones they want. They are cute,funny,etc........not selling firearms are discussing self defense.

Daniels make descent stuff, I have some if it, but I believe they're bitches too........

Add : Notice I never said Daniels are stupid, Fox News picked that story up and ran Daniels commercial over and over. For Free !!!!!!!!

No telling what that would've cost.........that's brilliant but it's done under false pretenses.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

The Academy in our town is closing. I was under the impression the entire chain was going under. I had purchased several pistols from them. The counter help was always knowledgeable and they had the lowest price around. Much better store than Dicks or Gander Mountain.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Box of frogs said:


> The Academy in our town is closing. I was under the impression the entire chain was going under. I had purchased several pistols from them. The counter help was always knowledgeable and they had the lowest price around. Much better store than Dicks or Gander Mountain.


I wasn't impressed with the counter help at our local one but its a brand new store. I was looking at scopes for my Ar-15 and I found what turned out to be a SigTac CP-1. The guy behind the counter couldn't tell me the model or the price, I saw it was a sig scope and googled it at home and ended up getting it cheaper on amazon.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Wanted the wife to pick out her very own ar. No places in alb had a "beginners model", ended up at academy. They wanted to run me, becouse I braught the wife .Nah, just lost $700 dollars, I really wanted to order an Ffl transfer anyway, Knesset it would be cheaper.


----------

